# Rough zeroing a C-7



## Hunter (12 Oct 2005)

I was wondering if anyone here can tell me the best way to rough zero a C-7.  I remember being told about an adjustment to the sight that was something like 60 clicks up and 20 right, but can't remember exactly what it was.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Navalsnpr (12 Oct 2005)

This will get you on paper at 100M

*C7A1 ROUGH ZEROING At 100 meters * 

Set Dial to Gate 
Open Gate 
Rotate Dial to Minimum (Clockwise from above) 
Count Up 65 Clicks 
Confirm Zero

Lower MPI: Rotate clockwise (from Above) 
Raise MPI: Rotate counterclockwise (from Above) 
Move MPI Left: Counterclockwise from left side (against arrow) 
Move MPI Right: Clockwise from left side (with arrow)

As well, go to the following site

http://navalsniper.no-ip.org/~webpage/shoot.htm

And download the "Shooting Book" for some other good info.


----------



## 48Highlander (12 Oct 2005)

or, if clicking the darn dial 65 times doesn't sound like a good way to waste 5 minutes of your life, look at the sight from the side and simply ensure that the gap running between the top and bottom portions of the sight is roughly equal on both ends.


----------



## KevinB (13 Oct 2005)

Use a collimator...  ;D


----------



## kato (13 Oct 2005)

Remove the bolt, put the rifle on a rest, find an object roughly 100 m away, look through the but ,there is a small hole that lines  up with the bore,line the bore onto your 100m object then bring your alcan on to the same object. Quick and dirty bore site gets you real close.
  Out Kato


----------



## Da_man (13 Oct 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Use a collimator...   ;D




yeah.. best invention ever


----------



## kato (13 Oct 2005)

Reference my last. Sorry I'm a complete numpty but I forgot to tell you to remove the buffer also.(but I'm sure you woulda figured that one out your self).

     Out Kato


----------



## Britney Spears (13 Oct 2005)

Is there a pam online for the collimator?


----------



## pte. Massecar (13 Oct 2005)

To use the culminator; First make sure the correct eye relief is acheived with the C79. Next put the culminator in the bore and (2 person job btw) align the culminator's grid lines so they are parallel/perpinducular to the ranging lines in the sight. Next dial in the site so the tip of the aiming post lines up with I-9 (the little black square in the middle). That's about it. Once the rifle is zero'd on the range, use the culminator again (dont touch the sight) and determine where the aiming post is, ie. G-3 or whatever. so Next time, set your site to G-3 on the culminator and you're perfectly zero'd. Now this is all assuming your C79 isnt the old POS ones like most of the older ones. This, of course, will only work perfectly with a good sight that doesn't lose it's zero... so in other words. Not the C79.


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Oct 2005)

Lose it's zero?   :-\  Can't say I've ever seen the C79 do that.....I zero my rifle maybe twice a year, and I've never been more than two inches off zero.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Lose it's zero? Can't say I've ever seen the C79 do that


I have. A lot. More so in recent years as they wore out faster and faster in the Light BNs. We'd average about 10 per PWT needing to go in to the gun plumbers.


----------



## MG34 (14 Oct 2005)

Not just in the Light BNs,the mech units seem to be tearing through these pieces of crap as fast as our "poor cousins"


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Not just in the Light BNs,the mech units seem to be tearing through these pieces of crap as fast as our "poor cousins"


I'm not surprised. But I have no knowledge of the two English-speaking Regiment's mech BNs beyond talking to buddies on both. I have served in both 3 PPCLI and 3 RCR, so I can speak with some truth about them.

Judging from this, we could probably surmise that the Van Doos are running into the same problem. So far, (while not a fan of the Elcan sight in general) the newer version seems to be doing fine, but then, it *is* new. I'm sure brand new C79's would feel very much the same.


----------



## KevinB (14 Oct 2005)

Some of the C79A2's after 6 months in Afghan where pooched...

 Its a crap scope, for even with great optical clarity the shitty mount does it in.

As I demonstrated elsewhere in 2003 50% + of B Coy 1VP's C79's where fubar - even after local area rebuilds - prior to replacemnet with the C79A2's.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Some of the C79A2's after 6 months in Afghan where pooched...


and I stand corrected. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## 48Highlander (16 Oct 2005)

I stand corrected also   I've seen a couple sights get worn out over time, but it's pretty rare, and I've never had a problem with mine.  Or rather, never had a problem with it breaking down or malfunctioning in any way, or even just lozing it's zero because of the mount.  I'm not too surprised that you guys have though, the regs tend to put their weapons and sights through a lot more wear and tear than us reservists.

Not that I was trying to defend that damn thing.  Personaly I've never understood why any army would buy a sight which becomes useless when it rains.


----------



## KevinB (16 Oct 2005)

I think a big problem with them too is the way troops treat their weapons, and the optic is the most fragile part (well in reality the PAQ/PEQ's are).  

 Now weapons get abuse in service - but a lot of time the abuse is do to careless or ignorance of the soldiers.

 Remember the old helmets - guys used to whump them down on the C79 to push it back (the helmet) so they could get a good sight picture.  Add in guys tossing them into vehicles - doign obstancle course etc with zero though to the weapon etc.

It is a tool - but a tool that will save your life so dont abuse it unecessarily.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2005)

Amen Kev,
The adage to "respect your equipment" or "take care of your equipment and your equipment will take care of you" still applies.

OK. I'm officially old now. :


----------

